# 

## olla87

Kochani,  dostaliśmy wycenę za:  podłączenie wanny, umywalki, wc,  pralki, zlew w kuchni, podłączenie dwóch grzejników do instalacji co + jeden grzejnik łazienkowy , przesunięcie piecyka gazowego i odprowadzenie gazu do kuchenki, położenie styropianu na 50m2, zrobienie podłogówki na 10m2, zrobienie listwy rodzielającej co - wszystkie materiały 3500zł + robocizna 3500zł. Czy to dobra cena czy szukać dalej? Woj.lubelskie

----------


## Krzysiek88

jak dla mnie to rozbój, wieś czy miasto? ale przypuszczam, że miasto, w sumie każdy chce zarobić, tylko kwestia jakości i fachowości, bo drogo, nie znaczy dobrze i estetycznie

----------


## olla87

Miasto to duże słowo - miasteczko 18tyś..też mnie ta cena zdziwiła. Cóż czekamy na wycenę od innego

----------

